# Gun camera footages of Thunderbolts on YouTube



## filnorm (Apr 20, 2007)

Dear all, this is to let you know (if you are not familiar with it) that there are some videos including gun camera footages which are probably extracted from the documentary know under the title "Thunderbolt: Conquest of the Reich" - please see at
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=P-47&search=Search
Filnorm


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice but ALL were posted already, it doesnt hurt use the "search" forum engine sometimes.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 20, 2007)

To be fair, u cant be expected to do a search for every possible meta-tage before you make a post. filnorm is a new member that is trying to contribute. Duplicate posts are a waste of time but so is doing a search before u post anything.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 20, 2007)

> Duplicate posts are a waste of time but so is doing a search before u post anything



Yes I know but just happen that this section is the home of duplicated/triplicated/quadruplicated videos.


----------

